# Low profile salt spreader?



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys,

I currently own a boss tgs-800 and I am fairly disappointed in the product due to a few reasons. 

Does anyone know of any low profile in-box salt spreaders that sits flush with the bed rails or just a titch above them? I'm looking for something between the 1-2 yd range, my main priority is not having a blind spot since it won't solely be used as a salting truck. I'd also like it to be an electric spreader, but I'm keeping my options open. It'll be mounted on 06' f350 with an 8' bed. 

Thanks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NorthernProServ;1725880 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I currently own a boss tgs-800 and I am fairly disappointed in the product due to a few reasons.
> 
> ...


You're going to have a real tough search finding a vbox spreader that small. I think a small Snow-Ex 3000 is about your only option.


----------



## MisterG (Dec 5, 2007)

Not to go off topic, but what issues are you having with the TGS-800? I've been considering that exact model, and am more than a little curious.


----------



## Hegartydirtwork (Oct 26, 2009)

Sno-way makes some that are low profile and 3/4 to one yard capacity they are stainless and electric


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You're not going to find a v box that holds that Mich and is that small unless you custom build it.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I considered finding a v-box that was that small so me and any of the workers who had my truck would be able to see but honestly you mine as well end up with a 2 yarder and put a reverse camera on it. I just ordered one for 15 dollars and a monitor for 20. cant beat that, plus you have more room to get more properties to salt with the bigger salter.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

ive seen something like a dumpbox, with an auger attachments dont remember the brand


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Plow world in east bethel has a customer who bought one last year and is now for sale pretty low profile, snoway model.

Have you thought of using a dump insert and tailgate spreader like truck crafts? That would be about 4"s taller then the box sides.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

I was worried about the same thing when I went to a v box but honestly it's not that bad you just rely more on your mirrors. I have a lot of winding driveways and some tight areas of my lots if anything it probably just made me more careful.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Swenson makes a 8 or 6 ft electric Vbox that is low profile. It is called the LPV model. I had one and sold it because it didn't have a swing away chute, It sits flush with the bed rails.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dump insert with truck craft under tailgate would work.


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

Smith sanders mini max is low profile with swing up chute.


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

MisterG;1725918 said:


> Not to go off topic, but what issues are you having with the TGS-800? I've been considering that exact model, and am more than a little curious.


Complete garage is a simple word. It clogs up EVERY time we use it, if the salt sits for more then a few hours it clogs. You have to turn it on, step out and go shake the hell out of it. That is the big one, and it sucks. By buying a tailgate spreader we knew it was not going to hold a too much, but some of the smaller lots you are empty before you finish...then it is scoop time!

The RT3 attachment system, was an $800.00 option the dealer did not know about, along with the top grate/bag opener was $150.00. Only had to pay some of that after some :realmad:.

Overall, we regret buying it!



allseasons87;1728106 said:


> Dump insert with truck craft under tailgate would work.


Looked online at them and this looks to fit the bill prefect!!! Summer and winter use!!

Do you know if this would work with a back rack installed?


----------

